# All the good ones are taken



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems that I'm going to have to fight my way into a girl's heart if I'm ever going to be in a relationship. Seriously, every girl that I've been attracted to this semester has a boyfriend. And I know they're not making anything up just to get me off their back - I've seen their boyfriends and have heard stories. Plus, not be arrogant, I'm a decent looking guy with great sense of humor; it just wouldn't make sense to reject me (especially when we "click.") 

So I've planted the seed and have made it known to these two girls that I like them. They like me back (I'm not naive or oblivious when it comes to this stuff; I know the signs), but because of their situation, nothing major has happened. I guess all I can do at this point is be friendly, patient, perserverant, but not overbearing.

I forgot to mention that both girls are in the same class. So as you can imagine, it gets kind of tricky. This would be sooo much easier if they were single!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

in the meantime, go for the bad ones and get laid


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Or be cooler than the girls bf and steal um away.

I would be warry with married chicks though. I know of some MAJOR stories so  be careful


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Restless Mind said:


> It seems that I'm going to have to fight my way into a girl's heart if I'm ever going to be in a relationship. Seriously, every girl that I've been attracted to this semester has a boyfriend. And I know they're not making anything up just to get me off their back - I've seen their boyfriends and have heard stories. Plus, not be arrogant, I'm a decent looking guy with great sense of humor; it just wouldn't make sense to reject me (especially when we "click.")
> 
> So I've planted the seed and have made it known to these two girls that I like them. They like me back (I'm not naive or oblivious when it comes to this stuff; I know the signs), but because of their situation, nothing major has happened. I guess all I can do at this point is be friendly, patient, perserverant, but not overbearing.
> 
> I forgot to mention that both girls are in the same class. So as you can imagine, it gets kind of tricky. This would be sooo much easier if they were single!


How did you tell them you liked them, how did that come along for ya?

wondering because for me to get to that point theres such a huge barrier...fear holding me back and i just can't make myself do it you know...i could do it...yeah i could... :afr


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: re: All the good ones are taken*



SunLite said:


> Or be cooler than the girls bf and steal um away.
> 
> I would be warry with married chicks though. I know of some MAJOR stories so  be careful


Trying to get a girl to cheat means you have no respect for her boyfriend or her. I guess she wasn't that good of a girl if she cheated anways. And even worse is trying to steal a mans wife. I sure know if i had a wife and some guy was trying to get her to cheat on me he'd be lucky if he could get up off the ground.

Out of respect you should wait until the girl is not in a relationship before making a move on her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:agree


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: All the good ones are taken*



Gumaro said:


> in the meantime, go for the bad ones and get laid


 :spank GUMARO!!!

You are a bad, bad boy!!! :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

A lot of people here might just need to get laid. It's not the fix all, but it will give them some temporary satisfaction, maybe some self-esteem. It's not a fix all. It is what it is. Sex might not even be it. Just making out might do it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

BeNice said:


> A lot of people here might just need to get laid. It's not the fix all, but it will give them some temporary satisfaction, maybe some self-esteem. It's not a fix all. It is what it is. Sex might not even be it. Just making out might do it.


Yep. I was just thinking the other day that I really, really need to get laid. But that would probably require talking to girls, whereas my hands don't require conversation, and are happy to put out many times a day.

I even be happy just to cuddle. :sigh


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I want to get laid. And do some other explicit stuff. Hehehehe. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Any girl that would allow herself to be pulled away by some guy hitting on her is not the kind of girl I'd want as GF, because chances are at some point in the future, some other guy will come along and steal her away from you.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I think attached girls have a tendency to act more confident and dress more attractively simply because they do have a boyfriend. 

Thus other guys get attracted to them much more easily.

That's my theory at least.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: All the good ones are taken*



Gumaro said:


> in the meantime, go for the bad ones and get laid


Some of us don't like to "play the game".

I want sex to be part of a loving relationship.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

No offense to SunLite or anything but I disagree man...I dont think thats right. Let her decide who she wants, not you (That'll just show arrogance and a large ego). Dont try to 'Steal' her away from her boyfriend. Theres nothing cool, macho, awesome, etc. about that. I think once one gets older and more mature you'll realize that. You shouldn't have to steal or cheat to win. Thats not how life works. Maybe in the animal kingdom, dog-eat-dog may work, but as humans, no. Not that i've ever had it done to me, I just cant see that as morally right. You shouldn't steal anything - No physical possesions, nor should you steal someone elses emotions towards someone else, or anythinge else for that matter. You'll be a much happier person anyhow knowing you didnt have to steal or cheat to win.

Move on is all I can say really...It seems as if every girl i've been attracted to has always had a boyfriend also. Sucks man, I know the feeling. Its like 'So close, but no cigar'.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

A story to discourage people from trying to get women to cheat.

A few years ago a friend of mine had this happen to him. Some guy thought he was bad assed because he was trying to steal a guy's wife. What he didn't know is the girl's husband was a green beret and was 6'1" and 210 lbs. 

My friend caught the guy trying to make a move on his wife, and it wasn't pretty to say the least from what happened to him. My friend completly messed up this guys right arm, dislocated it at the elbow and shoulder and tore ligaments, broke the guy's jaw and 5 ribs.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

There is no such thing as "stealing". People have free will. I think what Sunlight was talking about was sort of what the original poster is doing, which is presenting yourself with confidence and personality. Most pretty girls don't ever become single, they just go from one relationship straight to the next one. A lot of them aren't really that happy in their relationship, but they prefer it over being single so they just stay in them.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I want sex to be part of a loving relationship as well


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: re: All the good ones are taken*



SAgirl said:


> I want sex to be part of a loving relationship as well


Well I suppose you will make some lucky man quite happy in that regard someday. 

Now, on topic again, I've always generally frowned upon "stealing" a girlfriend. For one I think it's rather undignified and it also wouldn't be comfortable for me if some guy were plotting that with my girlfriend. Be fair and show some respect for yourself and others. 
Now if some girl is in some unhappy relationship, well she has free choice to leave it if she wants. If she doesn't, it wouldn't be my responsibility to change it for her.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> I think attached girls have a tendency to act more confident and dress more attractively simply because they do have a boyfriend.


 :agree Yep.

and I think people that steal someone else's bf/gf are scum. Hate to say that I caused an engaged girl to cheat with me, and they later broke up. I'll never do that again.

Allow me to beat myself with a stick. :twak


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Strength said:


> There is no such thing as "stealing". People have free will. I think what Sunlight was talking about was sort of what the original poster is doing, which is presenting yourself with confidence and personality


You don't have to steal someones GF to make her ex angry. Men can get angry even if the girl is single for a while and then finds someone else. Recently two things regarding this subject have happend where i live (small place). 
1. Girl left guy and then after a while met someone else. Ex bf goes to their appartment and threatens them with a knife.
2. Girl falls for someone else and bf follows the other guy and kills him with a shotgun.

...But i'm not a saint. I've made out with a girl that was taken (she wasn't in a very serious relationship though). Not recommended but that's what can happen when every girl you meet is taken.......


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: All the good ones are taken*



Penny68 said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > in the meantime, go for the bad ones and get laid
> ...


oh you just wanted to spank me


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Halcyon said:


> How did you tell them you liked them, how did that come along for ya?


I've never straight-up told them that I like them, but I've given both girls a lot of attention: I've called/texted them; I've arranged study dates; I've made it a ritual with one girl to walk her out to her car after class (and then run back so I can walk the other girl out :lol); I've asked them out; I've questioned their boyfriends -- you'd have be a knuckle-head not to know that I'm interested in you. I make it pretty obvious.



Strength said:


> A lot of them (girls) aren't really that happy in their relationship, but they prefer it over being single so they just stay in them.


I think people stay in unhappy relationships because, ultimately, they are afraid they won't find anybody else. One of the girls I'm into is a perfect example of this. She's been with this guy for nearly four years (yeah I know, that's long!), and they're currently going through rough times. Like most relationships, the beginning of theirs was the happy one. A year and a half later, however, they take a break from eachother for reasons I've yet to uncover. And he starts seeing his ex during their time away. This ultimately puts her out of school (she had to withdraw because she was crying everyday and couldn't focus on her studies), and later transfers to mine. So fast forward to this semester and we're in the library studying for a test. She gets a phone call but doesn't answer it. I ask her if that was her boyfriend, and she says something along the lines of, "I don't know if I'd consider him that anymore." Whoa! Then she tells me that ever since their "break," they've been up and down (but judging by the times I've caught her crying, they're mostly down).

So a couple weeks ago I run into the other girl from my class in the library, and we totally hit it off. I start meeting up with her before class; talking and sitting next to her in class; walking her out to her car after class; and the other girl notices this and immediately showers me with attention. So now I think I have her wrapped around my finger because it's competition, but when I ask her out over the weekend, she tells me she can't because she's going to a party with her boyfriend. This kind of bums me at first, but then I realize how funny it is. I really like the girl I met in the library, more so than the other one, but she has a boyfriend too, and don't want to lose my chances with the other girl. And that's exactly what she's doing with me. She's been with her boyfriend for so long, and she desperately wants things to work out between them, but at the same time she doesn't want sever all her options in case they don't. In a way, it's like we're doomed to be together. :lol


----------

